# [Please post ALL "new RCI website" posts here]



## CMVer (Mar 9, 2014)

Just used the new RCI website.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 9, 2014)

*RCI Weeks side up and running*

I just checked out the "new" RCI weeks website.  As noted in another thread (on Wyndham forum), the site is prettier looking, but not much else to report.  I did have problems when trying to switch screens (kept getting an error window), but would just retry and it would go to where I wanted.

I think the site is going to be pretty busy the next few days as others try it out.  My OGS was still in place (was concerned that would get lost during upgrade).

Other than the "pretty look", I didn't notice much difference.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 9, 2014)

How about that. You might consider changing the header to more clearly point people to the website. (edit-go advanced-[edit the header]- save)

Jim


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 9, 2014)

I get a blank page with just "file not found".

EDIT: OK, moments later it was up for me.

-Rob


----------



## BevL (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe it's a Canadian thing.  I still have the we're down until 6:00 eastern time page


----------



## JudyS (Mar 9, 2014)

Still down when I just tried it....


----------



## ira g (Mar 9, 2014)

Up but not running. Can't search. Have all my confirmed reservations, but in no order even though selected in check in order. I guess we have to wait until the bugs are worked out. Maybe a week or two?????


----------



## suzanne (Mar 9, 2014)

I just got message (EXTENDED OUTAGE) whatever that means.... The times listed for USA to be up and running shows 6:00 PM. We will see.

Suzanne:ignore:


----------



## kjsgrammy (Mar 9, 2014)

Seems to be back down again - can't access.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 9, 2014)

It's only partially up at best. No searches or exchanges/deposits are happening. I have been able to sign on to both Weeks and to the Points sides, but as far as doing anything that matters, I still get a message that it will be down until (XX:00) EDT. Knowing RCI, even that is purely an estimate.

And don't be surprised if a new website won't come complete with higher rates and slower data.

Jim


----------



## Keep Traveling (Mar 9, 2014)

I was able to book  2 separate 3 bedrooms at Animal Kingdom when it came up and there are tons of them out there...  I love the new site.


Just Kidding.
KT


----------



## mdurette (Mar 9, 2014)

I can search and for a week I have been watching the TPUs are lower.  (But, I have been seeing them go lower for about a month now).   

Favorites don't seem to be working though.


----------



## GPLACERS (Mar 9, 2014)

*Charging Tax on Exchange Fee?*

I tried to Book Wyndham Indio on my Weeks account and RCI asked to pay $57 Room tax with Exchange fee.  I tried another resort, non-wyndham, no tax was charged.  I went to my points account and that Wyndham Indio had No Tax, so some glitch on weeks side,


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 9, 2014)

*RCI - Up, not working, like usual RCI rollout*

..  My Favorite Searches (multiple resorts) is not working.  For all of MF searches, I get every resort in the RCI catalog returned as available:  
3123 resorts  (195228 available units).

For My Favorite Resorts (individual), it seems to be working.

Another search error, the results of any search for each resort are not sorted, so the weeks are list in some unknown order, definitely not in date order.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 9, 2014)

I cannot see details of my confirmations.  The pages won't load.  

I see other minor issues, but seems it's all fixable and will work better in a few days.  I hope.


----------



## eal (Mar 10, 2014)

I have tried 3 different browsers and I can't get RCI.com to even open.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't see where to access the points charts for the points resorts.


----------



## catwgirl (Mar 10, 2014)

One of my reservations has disappeared - The Reserve at Summer Bay 3 bedroom house - and a 1 bedroom unit at Star Island for the following day is on hold instead.  They better get this little snafu fixed, and quick!

Check your reservations.  Make sure they are all there and correct!


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 10, 2014)

I just tried the new site. Last Thursday/Friday, I was able to see Silver Lake Resort available check-in dates into February of next year. Now it ends first week of January. I wonder if they're still loading available times into the system? Wouldn't it just pull it from the same database?


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 10, 2014)

The calendar isn't working on some resort pages. Looks like they have quite a big of debugging to do. Classic RCI.


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 10, 2014)

Three issues I have noticed (I am sure there are more) are

1. my favorites no longer have date ranges associated -which is really the point -of them, 
2. I cannot save new favorites and 
3. all my ongoing searches indicate they were started today rather than the correct historical date.  

The last one, if true, would be very problematic but hopefully it is just a display issue.


----------



## jmpellet (Mar 10, 2014)

bellesgirl said:


> 3. all my ongoing searches indicate they were started today rather than the correct historical date.
> 
> The last one, if true, would be very problematic but hopefully it is just a display issue.



Where do you see the starting date for the search?  I'm afraid to click modify as to not mess it up but I assume its in there.


----------



## Amy (Mar 10, 2014)

I just tried to start an ongoing search and after entering my cc card info, the next screen gives me an error message that's unrelated to my payment info.  Why don't they iron out these bugs before making new changes "live"?


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 10, 2014)

jmpellet said:


> Where do you see the starting date for the search?  I'm afraid to click modify as to not mess it up but I assume its in there.



If you go to home>vacation plans> ongoing search it shows the details all on one screen, which is nice.  On the right where it has Deposit Details it shows a start date of today for each of my searches.  I am not sure what they mean by "start date" but regardless of interpretation, it is wrong.


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 10, 2014)

*RCI errors, so what's new?*

The errors that I see:

My Favorites Searches -all of these (I have 7) return the full catalog of RCI resorts.  Ridiculous.  Except the last one in my list, which is for all of Hawaii.  That one works properly.

My Favorite Searches, cannot select "Show Criteria".

When I get a resort, the weeks are listed in a random order, not in date order.


----------



## stanleyu (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep Traveling said:


> I was able to book  2 separate 3 bedrooms at Animal Kingdom when it came up and there are tons of them out there...  I love the new site.
> 
> 
> Just Kidding.
> KT



ooo - very naughty, KT!


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 10, 2014)

bellesgirl said:


> If you go to home>vacation plans> ongoing search it shows the details all on one screen, which is nice.  On the right where it has Deposit Details it shows a start date of today for each of my searches.  I am not sure what they mean by "start date" but regardless of interpretation, it is wrong.



I *think* the "Start Date" on that page is in regard to the deposit you're using for the OGS, not the start date of the OGS itself. Mine also says March 10, 2014, when the week was actually from mid-2012. 

-Rob


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 10, 2014)

*RCI new website problems*

I can't get on...anyone else???


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 10, 2014)

I can't either. There's a message at the top saying they are working to improve the site's performance.


----------



## BevL (Mar 10, 2014)

I have to use Internet 8 to be compatible with some work software.  I can't get on using that but Chrome is working fine for me right now.


----------



## travs2 (Mar 10, 2014)

*RCI new website*

Can't get on either


----------



## susieq (Mar 10, 2014)

I was on about 2 min. ago...............am using Firefox.


----------



## tiel (Mar 10, 2014)

Got on with Safari, but the online chat feature didn't work.  Other features I accessed worked ok.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 10, 2014)

Works fine through the WM portal. Looks different. Easier to navigate. I like it.

Bill


----------



## GregD (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm using a tablet and I can't access the main site. Every link to rci takes me to the mobile site.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't get on right now.


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 11, 2014)

I was having problems, but then I cleared my browser history and it worked.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 11, 2014)

I just tried and I can't log on with IE or Google but could with Google Chrome. With IE I get message that my browser is out of date and needs to be upgraded. (NOT!) I have the latest version of IE, same thing happened with Google. I rarely use Google Chrome so was surprised that it let me in with it.

This was for weeks only as I don't have a points account.

Suzanne


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't get on with Safari


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 11, 2014)

suzanne said:


> I just tried and I can't log on with IE or Google but could with Google Chrome. With IE I get message that my browser is out of date and needs to be upgraded. (NOT!) I have the latest version of IE, same thing happened with Google. I rarely use Google Chrome so was surprised that it let me in with it.
> 
> This was for weeks only as I don't have a points account.
> 
> Suzanne



I am confused. Can you or can't you get in with Google? Google is Google Chrome, right?


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 12, 2014)

Some of the kinks I encountered on Monday are fixed, but others remain and the site is still pretty slow.


----------



## orenb (Mar 12, 2014)

*Issues with new site*

Found out with Home Reservations in Points that dates are fouled up and we have a 50BR 2BA condo.


----------



## squierjosh (Mar 12, 2014)

50 bedrooms? I wonder what the housekeeping fee is on that one...



orenb said:


> Found out with Home Reservations in Points that dates are fouled up and we have a 50BR 2BA condo.


----------



## Culli (Mar 12, 2014)

HuskyJim said:


> The errors that I see:
> 
> My Favorites Searches -all of these (I have 7) return the full catalog of RCI resorts.  Ridiculous.  Except the last one in my list, which is for all of Hawaii.  That one works properly.
> 
> ...



Ditto, having similar errors since it went live.  I love how they fix what is not broke - just hope my ressies don't get messed up because we all know how legendary RCI customer service is at resolving issues.  Also hope my ongoing searches actually work.


----------



## poorguy (Mar 12, 2014)

I just checked.  I log on through the HGVC portal.  I have three OGS set up and none of them show a date.  The resort IDS are in there, but there are no dates visible for earliest and latest check in date.

Anyone else seeing this?

I emailed HGVC to ask them to confirm everything is still set up correctly.  I have had these searches set up since last August or September for a November/December DVC exchange.


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 12, 2014)

Culli said:


> Ditto, having similar errors since it went live.  I love how they fix what is not broke - just hope my ressies don't get messed up because we all know how legendary RCI customer service is at resolving issues.  Also hope my ongoing searches actually work.




The same 3 errors I found earlier are still there.  RCI is really working quickly to get this fixed.


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't been able to get any functionality out of RCI since the so-called update Has anybody called in to complain or are we to suffer in silence? Am I the only one wanting to book a vacation?

Thanks, 
Melody


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 13, 2014)

1songbird said:


> :
> 
> Has anybody called in to complain
> 
> ...



I know someone who years ago was without electricity for a week because everyone in the neighborhood thought that someone else called the company.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate it - nothing works for me


----------



## Amy (Mar 13, 2014)

I had no trouble signing in these past days, but I can't sign in today.  I tried using both Chrome and Firefox; I receive no error but after submitting the log in info I just get the home page again as if I did nothing.  Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## jmpellet (Mar 13, 2014)

So aggravated with this new site.  I can't find the Platinum phone number on the new site and have to wait who knows how long on hold...

Does anyone know this number?


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 13, 2014)

I did the online help chat with a representative who said that they were aware of issues and were hoping to get everything resolved this weekend. (Make of that what you will)

On Monday we had an issue initially unrelated to the new site, though it's now got us lumped in like others seem to be. My Dad (the actual owner of our timeshare) called in to make an Exchange rather than try the website. The operator confirmed an exchange, but used the wrong banked week. That caused the system to cancel the OGS we'd had set up for a DVC property.

After realizing it a few hours later (and going into panic mode) he called back, had the proper deposit used and had them re-instate the previous OGS and back-date it. Except now the OGS lists each DVC property individually *twice* for the same date ranges on each. I've read on here that having date ranges like this can confuse the system into not matching anything, and I don't even want to guess what double listings might do.

Tried to fix it myself, but the site kept giving me an "overlapping dates" error. I also tried to remove one of the DVC's from the list because we stayed there before and want to try something new, to no avail. There doesn't seem to be a way to remove those extra lines after consolidating all the codes onto one line.  

Called and had an operator remove that one property code, and even though he said it's removed, it still shows up on the list.

I guess we're lucky that we still have at least a few weeks before October DVCs start depositing in the system. Hopefully the RCI site will be fixed by then. Ugh.

-Rob


----------



## donnaval (Mar 13, 2014)

I can log in, and search, but can't hold or confirm anything - anything beyond the standard search page brings up an error code.  Sigh.


----------



## Eli and Ed (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't connect to rci.com all week long… With Safari…

Yes! I'm ok with Firefox!


----------



## ira g (Mar 13, 2014)

We were able to book 3 individual weeks on Tuesday using Firefox. Got the final e-mail confirmations today.


----------



## Mayble (Mar 13, 2014)

I can't sign sign in at all using Google Chrome.  I just get a blank page.  I can log on with IE.  Frustrating, I don't like using IE.


----------



## MoiAl (Mar 13, 2014)

Can't get in either. Just a blank screen


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 13, 2014)

Definitely try clearing your browser cache or cookies or something. I've had no issues accessing the new website with Chrome on either my work PC or my personal Chromebook. (Once you're into the site there's issues, but that's another matter entirely)

-ROb


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 14, 2014)

MoiAl said:


> Can't get in either. Just a blank screen



My old link didn't work.

rci.com gets me in on PC and tablet.

Too bad favorites don't save date range.

Other than a different color screen, I don't see what was achieved with the upgrade. Old bugs still alive.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 15, 2014)

*Very Unattractive*

The virtually all-white background really bothers me.  Lots of glitches such as not being able to select UK & Ireland from European areas, map feature not working, having to scroll up to get to top of new page...URGH!


----------



## cpnuser (Mar 16, 2014)

*rci site not working, fewer shortdated weeks*

Everytime, the RCI site is updated, renovated, whatever, the site is always messed up.  Whenever I want to go back one page, it goes back 2 pages, so I have to start all over selecting region, etc.  Shortdated weeks are just about a thing of the past.  It use to be 45 days, then 30, now it's more like 2 weeks.  More for the renters & less for the members.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 16, 2014)

I find it difficult to believe what a poor job they did on what they call an upgrade.

I have a new Wyndham account, "extra vacations" show number of points needed, not price.

Weeks account, can't get it to show just "last calls."

Keeps going back to new search.

Doesn't save date range or month.

I'm glad that I don't have anything in process and I wouldn't be doing anything for a while unless they revert back to the former useable program.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe I rightly stated on Page one of this thread that every time they update the site it takes a year to straighten it out


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Loggin in*

   It's late Monday afternoon and I just tried to Log-in and it won't work.  I logged in the other day but nothing now.  Is the site down again or is it me???


----------



## Linda74 (Mar 17, 2014)

It is not letting me search.  I cannot understand how they can continually have such awful performance.  The only thing I find reliable about RCI is that they will continue to find ways to squeeze more money out of us!!!


----------



## travs2 (Mar 17, 2014)

*RCI Website*

Have been trying to access this site with no luck.  Can't believe what a poor "update" RCI has offered.  With their kind of money rolling in one would think they would hire the brightest and best


----------



## Dori (Mar 17, 2014)

On the home page, it says there is an outage in the weeks portion. They recommend calling in. Ha! I was on hold for 30 minutes this afternoon, and finally had to hang up. :annoyed:

Dori


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought it was just me.  Missed the teeny tiny message.

They will just get the bugs worked out and then start tinkering again.  It's very annoying.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yup, I just tried again and saw that same message about outage in weeks.  Guess they don't want us to search those low TPU sales!!!!!



I just tried again and it is working now and logged in.


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 18, 2014)

I booked a week for a friend and it said it went through.... No confirmation, no email, nothing in account history... Uggggh!!!!  

Edit:  I had to call in and find out that it was hidden in RCI cyberspace.  I tried booking again and the same message came up.  I  called back and they manually put the guest cert in.  I had to be tenacious, it was a 3BR for 9 TPU!!!  Both reps said that they haven't seen so many problems with an update before.  The first lady was noticeably annoyed with what the updates are doing...


----------



## PearlCity (Mar 24, 2014)

Tonight when I'm browsing through and see "24 check in dates" or "9 check in dates" for a resort, I click the resorts to see available units and I only see the earliest check in date.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## cpnuser (Mar 24, 2014)

*RCI*

Their updated site is horrible. When I go back one page, it takes me back TWO pages.  It's very slow.  What use to take me a few minutes to search now takes me much longer.  With all the money I pay RCI,  I would think they could hire a more informed crew to manage their online site.  Do they not check their updated site before putting it out for members to use?  Maybe some members are impressed with the updated site, but I'm sure not.


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Major bugs with new RCI site - unable to modify OGS*

So, several persistent major issues with new RCI site:


Can't modify OGS with multiple Resort IDs/dates -- it will save and say it successfully modified but when you view it subsequently (either immediately or several days later) the old resort ids/dates still shows. Called and they couldn't do it over the phone either with no ETA on when or if this would be fixed. Obviously this is a major issue.
Can't search saved searches consisting of resort IDS -- just taken to the exchange search screen with all available exchanges shown
Saved resorts and searches show up twice on the home screen under My Favorites -- looks like this one is fixed
All these issues have been reported to RCI. They've acknowledged receipt of the emails but that's about it. These are all core scenarios for using their service, so not sure why more people aren't complaining, and why RCI doesn't seem to know or care. Frustrating :annoyed:.


----------



## matbec (Mar 24, 2014)

*RCI won't load on tablet?*

I keep trying to login to RCI using my ipad. I just get the blank page. Has anyone been able to view the site using a tablet?


----------



## PearlCity (Mar 24, 2014)

matbec said:


> I keep trying to login to RCI using my ipad. I just get the blank page. Has anyone been able to view the site using a tablet?



I am having trouble. If I try to log in using the WM or DVC portal, it takes me to the RCI mobile site and wants me to log in as a regular weeks or points member.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 25, 2014)

All this and today I get an announcement of their $199 Extra Vacations sale.  Which will bring in more traffic.  Which would probably cause more problems before things are fixed.  (Unless the problems are all on the exchange side.)


----------



## HtownRose (Mar 27, 2014)

*$199 sale*

What were they thinking having a sale before the site was working better?!  I found a stay I wanted to book but couldn't get it to go through on Tuesday, & thought I had missed out, but the site was working better Wednesday & I was able to get it...yay!  A week in a 2BR in Tahoe for only $199 (+tax & fees)!  Never heard of Royal Aloha, but how bad could it be (famous last words)?


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 27, 2014)

For my ongoing search, it does not show my trading power; when I go to modify a search, it resets the minimum desired number of bedrooms and it ultimately won't allow me to save any attempted modification.  I had to call in to modify.


----------



## Rob562 (Mar 27, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> For my ongoing search, it does not show my trading power; when I go to modify a search, it resets the minimum desired number of bedrooms and it ultimately won't allow me to save any attempted modification.  I had to call in to modify.



My OGS lists each property code twice, and still includes one that I had a phone operator remove from the list...

-Rob


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 28, 2014)

Rob562 said:


> My OGS lists each property code twice, and still includes one that I had a phone operator remove from the list...
> 
> -Rob


Same thing happens online...if you have 1 date range/resort, and modify it, you end up with the original plus the new one -- which if the new date overlaps with the old date will invalidate your OGS.  They can't fix this by calling, so your only option is to cancel the OGS and book a new one (when you cancel it will credit your RCI account, then the new OGS will pick it up, but you'll lose your place in line).


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 28, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Same thing happens online...if you have 1 date range/resort, and modify it, you end up with the original plus the new one -- which if the new date overlaps with the old date will invalidate your OGS. They can't fix this by calling, so your only option is to cancel the OGS and book a new one (when you cancel it will credit your RCI account, then the new OGS will pick it up, but you'll lose your place in line).


BTW, just tried doing this online -- cancellation took a few minutes to show up, but the bigger problem is no credit showed up on my RCI balance once it did. I called and they basically lied and said there was no credit because I never paid a fee. OK, so pull up the credit card statement, nope--feel collected. Then they said it was because I made other reservations/cancellations/holds -- basically conflating every unrelated credit/debit I ever made to say the net result is you don't get a refund. How is that possible if I already paid for every OGS/reservation? So, basically, don't do this. If you do, call and have them do it and make sure you aren't going to get charged for cancelling and recreating your OGS. Now, I have to have them send the past 2+ years of financial history and compare that to my statements and prove that I paid for the OGS, even though I have a credit card statement for it. This is total BS. The only reason I cancelled an OGS with 2 years of priority is because I couldn't update the darn thing online or over the phone, and now I'm out the $200 fee.


----------



## bellesgirl (Mar 28, 2014)

rfc001- When you enter an ongoing search and pay a fee, the amount shows as an available balance on your account.  You can use that balance to pay for anything - it is not tied to the OGS.  As a matter of fact, you can create multiple OGSs with that one fee.  Therefore, when you cancel an OGS, it does not generate an additional credit since it was already reflected in your account balance.


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Rci points resorts*



tschwa2 said:


> I can't see where to access the points charts for the points resorts.



Hi, I'm new to the RCI points system.  Where would you find the RCI points resorts?  Isn't there a difference in the exchange fee if you reserve from points into a points resorts?

Thanks.
Mary Ellen


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Found it here.

You used to have to look at each resort and then click on a link above the seasons chart.  Thecurrent link on the points directory page said that this is effective as of March 1, 2014 but it doesn't seem to have any of the recently converted properties.

When you are searching it is kind of hard to know which are in weeks and which are in points because some resorts have inventory from both in RCI.  Basically if a week is able to be booked for 7 days only then it is probably in the weeks inventory.  If you can book more or less than it is probably in points.  If you are looking to book a full week and aren't sure you will know where the inventory came from by the fee charged- $209 weeks, $159 points.


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Mar 29, 2014)

*found it here RCI POINTS*



tschwa2 said:


> Found it here.
> 
> You used to have to look at each resort and then click on a link above the seasons chart.  Thecurrent link on the points directory page said that this is effective as of March 1, 2014 but it doesn't seem to have any of the recently converted properties.
> 
> When you are searching it is kind of hard to know which are in weeks and which are in points because some resorts have inventory from both in RCI.  Basically if a week is able to be booked for 7 days only then it is probably in the weeks inventory.  If you can book more or less than it is probably in points.  If you are looking to book a full week and aren't sure you will know where the inventory came from by the fee charged- $209 weeks, $159 points.



Thank you, tschwa2 for the info. After posting here, I did call RCI & was told the same.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Have you seen the new RCI? -Email*

The nerve of touting something so great.... Merely a shadow of its former self (which isn't saying much).  I decided to reply to their email after getting no response to any complaints and suggestions I made both online and to a web technician on the phone.

My response was:
What is the point of advertising your “new” website when it doesn't work?  Each Saturday you shut it down for maintenance yet the bugs still don’t get worked out.  Errors with gift certificate, saved searches lost, can’t even pull up the details of a saved search, deposit calculator doesn't work for 2015 and I could go on.  Tech support says to refresh your browser….ya right.  My last two vacations were booked through Interval International since your site wasn't working properly, yet you don’t want to do anything about it.  Maybe it’s best to deposit my weeks with an independent trading company or use them for my own usage.  

Get your act together people are NOT HAPPY!!!!

(Added a link to this thread as well)

I hope people send them feedback on their site so they can fix the bugs.  Keep pushing them to get it right.


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Unable to view/edit/cancel OGS*

4 weeks since the site was updated & things have only gotten worse-initially after the update, you could at least view Ongoing Searches even though editing didn't work (just added new criteria to old criteria rather than replacing it).

 Now, I you can't even view Ongoing Searches-when you click View All under Ongoing Searches on the home page or go to My Vacation Plans > Ongoing Searches, the resulting page just displays "CEWEB00 : Web error occurred while rendering the page - NullPointerException". Clicking on the first Ongoing Search that is displayed from the home page results in "WKOS018 : EVS1 Request error".

 Also, Favorite Searches based on resort IDs still don't work, although a couple minor things have been fixed:


Duplicate Favorite Resorts & Favorite Searches entries in Favorites 
Add to Favorites from Resort Directory
 Obviously Ongoing Searches are what really matter, & they're completely broken. You can't even modify Ongoing searches over the phone. Complex ones (ones with multiple resort id/check-in dates) just fail to update; simple ones will create duplicate criteria, so you'll end up with your original search criteria plus the new criteria. Your only option is to delete the ongoing search & create a new one-and lose your search priority which is first in first out based on creation date.


----------



## johnf0614 (Apr 22, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> 4 weeks since the site was updated & things have only gotten worse-initially after the update, you could at least view Ongoing Searches even though editing didn't work (just added new criteria to old criteria rather than replacing it).
> 
> Now, I you can't even view Ongoing Searches-when you click View All under Ongoing Searches on the home page or go to My Vacation Plans > Ongoing Searches, the resulting page just displays "CEWEB00 : Web error occurred while rendering the page - NullPointerException". Clicking on the first Ongoing Search that is displayed from the home page results in "WKOS018 : EVS1 Request error".
> 
> ...



Have you had any luck with this?  I'm getting the same error and can't modify and even see my OGS.  I can only see the first one...  Just seeing if they resolved your problem, which is identical to mine...


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 24, 2014)

bellesgirl said:


> rfc001- When you enter an ongoing search & pay a fee, the amount shows as an available balance on your account. You can use that balance to pay for anything - it is not tied to the OGS. As a matter of fact, you can create multiple OGSs with that one fee. Therefore, when you cancel an OGS, it does not generate an additional credit since it was already reflected in your account balance.


Thanks for clarifying. The reason I thought this was not the case was because I always have paid the fee upfront online, although apparently what happened is I booked an exchange directly (w/o OGS) & must have used up one of the fees (although don't recall this ever happening), which is how I ended up with zero balance. The bright side is I figured out that you can create a OGS without a deposit (just skip the credit card payment & it will still create it), so this solves most of my issues since I can just create new OGSs rather than update existing ones (which I can cancel if I no longer need). The only downside is you lose the priority of your older OGS, but at least don't have to deal with the website issues.





johnf0614 said:


> Have you had any luck with this? I'm getting the same error & can't modify & even see my OGS. I can only see the first one... Just seeing if they resolved your problem, which is identical to mine...


Sort of...I called RCI to have them update the last 3 OGSs I created (which I created to replace the 3 I couldn't update), & had them change them from 1 bedroom to 2 bedroom, & this fixed them now where I can at least see them online, although I haven't been brave enough to try & modify them. My new approach is to simply create new OGSs rather than modify the resort id/dates to reuse an existing one. This avoids the issues altogether.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 1, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> 4 weeks since the site was updated & things have only gotten worse-initially after the update, you could at least view Ongoing Searches even though editing didn't work (just added new criteria to old criteria rather than replacing it).
> 
> Now, I you can't even view Ongoing Searches-when you click View All under Ongoing Searches on the home page or go to My Vacation Plans > Ongoing Searches, the resulting page just displays "CEWEB00 : Web error occurred while rendering the page - NullPointerException". Clicking on the first Ongoing Search that is displayed from the home page results in "WKOS018 : EVS1 Request error".
> 
> ...



Has anyone been able to modify an OGS online yet?  I've been trying off and on for a few weeks and I've been unable to...

I've also deleted an OGS and I'm reluctant to delete another one


----------



## johnf0614 (May 1, 2014)

lilpooh108 said:


> Has anyone been able to modify an OGS online yet?  I've been trying off and on for a few weeks and I've been unable to...
> 
> I've also deleted an OGS and I'm reluctant to delete another one



I was told they are still trying to fix my account.  I am unable to view, modify or do anything with any of my OGS...


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 2, 2014)

johnf0614 said:


> I was told they are still trying to fix my account.  I am unable to view, modify or do anything with any of my OGS...



Wow you can't even view it?  I've actually had a match come through but released it so at least I know one of my searches is working, tho the dates are expiring soon so I wanted to modify it.

Thanks for your response.  I'll probably end up calling a in few days.


----------



## johnf0614 (May 2, 2014)

lilpooh108 said:


> Wow you can't even view it?  I've actually had a match come through but released it so at least I know one of my searches is working, tho the dates are expiring soon so I wanted to modify it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response.  I'll probably end up calling a in few days.




Nope. I can't view any of them. unfortunately.  I was able to see the 1st one last week but can't even see that anymore. I can see the "count" of how many I have but can't actually see the OGS


----------



## Weimaraner (May 2, 2014)

I received a four color brochure in the mail touting the new, improved RCI website which is ridiculous since it stll doesn't work right. Now is not the time to toot your horn RCI  i've been using my sister's RCI points account since she can't access it now due to the " improvement." But seriously how do RCI points owners not lose their mind checking all the time?!? She had a couple ongoing searches but I warned her it only searches through weeks inventory. We loved our trip trip to Windjammer Landing in St Lucia so now I keep checking the points inventory... And checking...and checking and so on.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 6, 2014)

johnf0614 said:


> Nope. I can't view any of them. unfortunately.  I was able to see the 1st one last week but can't even see that anymore. I can see the "count" of how many I have but can't actually see the OGS



Well I guess I spoke to soon   Called yesterday to modify my OGS, and was surprised that thereafter I could modify it online as well - as soon as I did, I got an error and now can't seen any of it.  So word to the wise, if anyone can see their OGS don't mess with it


----------



## Beefnot (May 6, 2014)

lilpooh108 said:


> Well I guess I spoke to soon  Called yesterday to modify my OGS, and was surprised that thereafter I could modify it online as well - as soon as I did, I got an error and now can't seen any of it. So word to the wise, if anyone can see their OGS don't mess with it




 When I click on" ongoing search", it shows me these two little arrow point marks above the words "Check in Date". When I click on those two little marks, it takes me to my ongoing search.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 8, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> When I click on" ongoing search", it shows me these two little arrow point marks above the words "Check in Date". When I click on those two little marks, it takes me to my ongoing search.



Thanks for the suggestion.  Still doesn't work, gives me

CEWEB00 : Web error occurred while rendering the page - NullPointerException


----------



## johnf0614 (May 8, 2014)

lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  Still doesn't work, gives me
> 
> 
> 
> CEWEB00 : Web error occurred while rendering the page - NullPointerException




That's the same exact error I get.


----------



## Lisa P (May 8, 2014)

*CEWEB00 : Web error*



lilpooh108 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  Still doesn't work, gives me
> 
> CEWEB00 : Web error occurred while rendering the page - NullPointerException


Same here.  Yesterday, I spent a fair amount of time on the phone with RCI web support... twice.  But I learned some things.     Loooong wait times for RCI web support.  

We access RCI through the Wyndham portal.  From what I gather, when we enter an OGS through an outside timeshare company's RCI portal, each OGS request becomes associated with some kind of hidden placeholder or token, rather like a "dummy deposit", and the placeholder is set with an expiration date or other limitations.

The problem comes in when we try to alter an existing OGS to include a check-in date past the (hidden) expiration date of the (hidden) placeholder.  We _can_ modify an older OGS to search up to 2 years from today.  It supposedly still searches.  But modifying an OGS with an older placeholder to search beyond its (hidden) expiration date, and then trying to look at all OGS requests... will generate a CEWEB00 error.  Thereafter, all of the OGS requests are inaccessible for viewing online.

I knew the last change I had made prior to getting this error message a few weeks ago.  So on my first RCI web support phone call, I asked the tech to look into that particular OGS and see if I had done something wrong.  He explained the placeholder issue and he fixed or replaced it for me, for that OGS.  After logging out and back in, I was able to see all of my OGS requests... briefly.

Then I changed another OGS and got the error message again.    I phoned in my OGS changes to an RCI rep.  Then I called a second web support tech who checked all of my placeholders on all of my OGS requests.  She had to cancel and re-enter one of my OGS.  So I lost my old, original start date for that particular OGS.  In this case, it wasn't a big deal.

Today, I made a minor change to one of my OGS requests, just to see if I could.  I did NOT add later check-in dates.  After modifying it, I _am_ still able to see all of them - no error message today.  

*Take home lessons*  :

1.  _*If*_ you are getting this error message and *if* you are using a timeshare branded portal into RCI, _*then*_ at least one of your OGS requests _*may*_ have a *mismatch between* the potential search date range or expiration *date* of the hidden *placeholder and* the requested check-in *dates for your OGS*.  _You may not want to just wait around for RCI to sort this out._  Call RCI Web Support... when you have _plenty_ of time available to wait on hold and to explain what you need.

2.  Pay attention to the *original start date* for your OGS requests.  Keep track of these!  (I now have a "sticky note" on my laptop.)  Do not attempt to modify an OGS to include dates which are *more than 2 years* out from the original start date.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 8, 2014)

When I use the Wyndham portal to go to the RCI site, I can no longer use the Favorites Feature.  

I do have a selection of favorite resorts with property ID's, I can not view them either.  It is a shame that the RCI site is still not fixed.

I liked the older version much, much better.  RCI needs to check before releasing a new version that everything is working.  There are still several glitches.  It is very frustrating to use RCI now.

Cynthia T.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 8, 2014)

Lisa P said:


> 1.  _*If*_ you are getting this error message and *if* you are using a timeshare branded portal into RCI, _*then*_ at least one of your OGS requests _*may*_ have a mismatch _between_ the potential search date range or expiration date of the hidden placeholder _and_ the requested check-in dates for your OGS.  _You may not want to just wait around for RCI to sort this out._  Call RCI Web Support... when you have _plenty_ of time available to wait on hold and to explain what you need.
> 
> 2.  Pay attention to the *original start date* for your OGS requests.  Keep track of these!  (I now have a "sticky note" on my laptop.)  Do not attempt to modify an OGS to include dates which are *more than 2 years* out from the original start date.



Thanks so much for your explanation.  I was actually just on the phone and the guy refused to help me and gave me a general "we know it's a problem and we'll fix it for everyone" spiel.  It was incredibly frustrating.

(1) My question is --- does the mismatch then mean that my OGS are not actually working?  I'd rather know now and start new searches then wait around for matches that won't happen.

(2)  Do you mean the date of the OGS in place can't be 2 years old or the last check in date cannot be more than 2 years older than the originally searched check in date?

How would I get someone to try to fix the place holder issue for me?  When I spoke to my tech support guy, he really seemed very disinterested and the conversation was all of 5 seconds.

My customer service person gave me a new OGS.  Now I really wish I didn't mess with my old OGS.  They were from last year


----------



## Lisa P (May 8, 2014)

lilpooh108 said:


> (1) My question is --- does the mismatch then mean that my OGS are not actually working?


I'm not an IT person.  My understanding is that the OGS's are still running, but the webpage is unable to display them.  I have not decided whether I trust this or not.  It has been true in the past.  Just don't know about now.


lilpooh108 said:


> (2)  Do you mean the date of the OGS in place can't be 2 years old or the last check in date cannot be more than 2 years older than the originally searched check in date?


Sorry, it's hard for me to describe... here's an example:
*Today, 5/8/2014*, you start a new OGS looking for travel in *March 2016*, less than 2 years away.
The OGS will have a *start date of 5/8/2014*.  It will be placed lower on the waitlist than others which were started before today.
The placeholder/token created to run your OGS will be associated with *potential travel dates between 5/8/2014 and 5/7/2016*, a 2 year range.

Next winter (January 2015), if you decide to modify the OGS to add travel dates in April 2016, that will be fine:  *April 2016 is still before 5/7/2016*, the end of the placeholder's range.  The start date for your OGS remains 5/8/2014.

OTOH, if next winter (January 2015), you decide to modify the OGS to add travel dates in June 2016, it won't be fine.  You'll be able to complete the modification.  But, because *June 2016 is after the placeholder's last travel date, 5/7/2016*, when the website tries to display the details of your OGS's online, it will generate the error message instead.  The start date for this OGS still remains 5/8/2014, by the way.


lilpooh108 said:


> How would I get someone to try to fix the place holder issue for me?


Call back to web support.  Ask the person to look at your OGS.  Ask if they can see anything wrong with the dates or any reason for why you are getting the web error.  There are multiple people working the IT help desk.  Ask if there's someone else who could help or try calling again to get someone else.


lilpooh108 said:


> My customer service person gave me a new OGS.  Now I really wish I didn't mess with my old OGS.  They were from last year


Customer Service and Web Support are different departments.  At this point, you could ask either of them to back date your new OGS to match the start date of your old OGS since it was done to address a website error.  JMHO.  They _cannot_ back date an OGS to give it a start date earlier than 2 years prior to the last travel date you're seeking - even if your earlier OGS was very old and modified several times.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 9, 2014)

Lisa P said:


> I'm not an IT person.  My understanding is that the OGS's are still running, but the webpage is unable to display them.  I have not decided whether I trust this or not.  It has been true in the past.  Just don't know about now.
> 
> Sorry, it's hard for me to describe... here's an example:
> *Today, 5/8/2014*, you start a new OGS looking for travel in *March 2016*, less than 2 years away.
> ...



Thank you so much for your detailed explanations   It's really helpful.  I'll be calling tomorrow to see if they can address the issue.  I do know exactly which OGS I modified that caused the problem.

And thanks also for the backdating tip - I'd read about it last year but totally forgot it was an option.  Thanks again!


----------



## johnf0614 (May 9, 2014)

Lisa P said:


> Same here.  Yesterday, I spent a fair amount of time on the phone with RCI web support... twice.  But I learned some things.     Loooong wait times for RCI web support.
> 
> We access RCI through the Wyndham portal.  From what I gather, when we enter an OGS through an outside timeshare company's RCI portal, each OGS request becomes associated with some kind of hidden placeholder or token, rather like a "dummy deposit", and the placeholder is set with an expiration date or other limitations.
> 
> ...



WOW!  Thanks for this tip.  I'm going to look at my OGS, and the start date of them, and see if any have been changed to be farther than 2 years out.  I access via HGVC, so it sort of makes sense.


----------



## johnf0614 (May 9, 2014)

Lisa P said:


> Same here.  Yesterday, I spent a fair amount of time on the phone with RCI web support... twice.  But I learned some things.     Loooong wait times for RCI web support.
> 
> We access RCI through the Wyndham portal.  From what I gather, when we enter an OGS through an outside timeshare company's RCI portal, each OGS request becomes associated with some kind of hidden placeholder or token, rather like a "dummy deposit", and the placeholder is set with an expiration date or other limitations.
> 
> ...



Did you call RCI Directly?  Or call via the wyndham number first?


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 10, 2014)

Lisa P said:


> Call back to web support.  Ask the person to look at your OGS.  Ask if they can see anything wrong with the dates or any reason for why you are getting the web error.  There are multiple people working the IT help desk.  Ask if there's someone else who could help or try calling again to get someone else.



Thank.  The web support person basically deleted the problematic end date for the search I modified and now I can see everything again.  I didn't ask for the back date, because the new search dates would have been 2 years past the original search date (I finally understand what you're saying) so I left it as a new search.

One of my OGS will expire this month without the modification, but at this point I'm willing to let it expire rather than mess w/the OGS' again.  What a pain.  Now hopefully I'll get a match.


----------



## johnf0614 (May 12, 2014)

I just had a few of my searches deleted over the phone.  All of a sudden, I cna finally see my searches again.  I went in to modify one, and bam, I lost the access to view again... This is so frustrating. 

What number in IT did you call?  Directly through RCI?  Or through Wyndham?


----------



## Lisa P (May 12, 2014)

johnf0614 said:


> Did you call RCI Directly?  Or call via the wyndham number first? ... This is so frustrating.
> 
> What number in IT did you call?  Directly through RCI?  Or through Wyndham?


*I called* (the Wyndham owners' desk at) *RCI directly at 1-800-572-0931*.  After an RCI rep answered, I asked for my phone call to be transferred to "Web Support" because I was having difficulty with my online access.  Then I was stuck on hold for 20-30 minutes each time, waiting for a Web Support tech to pick up.  When they finally did, I mentioned that I access RCI online through the Wyndham portal.  Once they were able to locate my account correctly, they could see what was happening with it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## johnf0614 (May 12, 2014)

Lisa P said:


> *I called* (the Wyndham owners' desk at) *RCI directly at 1-800-572-0931*.  After an RCI rep answered, I asked for my phone call to be transferred to "Web Support" because I was having difficulty with my online access.  Then I was stuck on hold for 20-30 minutes each time, waiting for a Web Support tech to pick up.  When they finally did, I mentioned that I access RCI online through the Wyndham portal.  Once they were able to locate my account correctly, they could see what was happening with it.  Hope that helps.



Thanks. I actually called myself. I spoke to someone who unfortunately had no clue. His suggestion for me was to delete all of my searches and start over. I'll just call back again tomorrow


----------



## gnorth16 (May 14, 2014)

I now have ZERO saved searches, yet when I try and save a new search, it says that I have reached the maximum number of saved searches allowed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2014)

I am sick of the new RCI website and its problems.  I cannot believe how difficult it is to view my OGS and modify them.  

I do have a question for those who are RCI afficionados.  If my deposit has an expiration of August 2014, am I going to be able to match an OGS to a week I requested for 12/7/2014?


----------



## MuranoJo (May 15, 2014)

Don't believe you'll be able to do this, Cindy.  The OGS won't go beyond the expiration of your deposit.


----------



## Lisa P (May 16, 2014)

No, your travel check-in date has to be before the deposit expires.  If you really want to travel in December with that deposit, you'd have to extend the expiration date by either paying an extension fee or by combining the deposit with another deposit with a later expiration date, again for a fee.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 16, 2014)

johnf0614 said:


> Thanks. I actually called myself. I spoke to someone who unfortunately had no clue. His suggestion for me was to delete all of my searches and start over. I'll just call back again tomorrow



You know what- -- I got an email confirmation of my supposed "modification."  All that person did was delete the problematic search and just re-enter it without backdating it.  Ugh, I give up.


----------



## johnf0614 (May 16, 2014)

lilpooh108 said:


> You know what- -- I got an email confirmation of my supposed "modification."  All that person did was delete the problematic search and just re-enter it without backdating it.  Ugh, I give up.



Unreal.  I spoke to a nice person in IT at RCI yesterday.  He was aware of the web issue we are all having.  His suggestion is to just leave it as is.  He said the searches are all running normally.  Unfortunatelly we don't have the option to view or modify them online.  I'm hoping to get a match in the next few months, so I'm not quite too concerned about not being able to view.  And of course if I need to modify, I'll just call instead.  Until they figure these glitches as well as many others out I guess!


----------



## Culli (May 22, 2014)

Just need to vent, I have had similar problems as stated here.  But even to just navigate the site and do other "drill" down easy searches is ridiculous much less the OGS issues.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 9, 2014)

I really need help. I'm going in through the Wyndham portal and I can only see the first unit available for any given resort. For like a split second I'll see all of the units, and then it goes down to the first unit available and that's it. It will still say "100 units available" but I can only see one. Someone please help me!


----------



## staceyeileen (Jun 13, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I really need help. I'm going in through the Wyndham portal and I can only see the first unit available for any given resort. For like a split second I'll see all of the units, and then it goes down to the first unit available and that's it. It will still say "100 units available" but I can only see one. Someone please help me!




I also use the Wyndham portal.  For some reason, it only lets you view the inventory for one week at a time and it will default to show you the first week available.  So you need to change the dates on the calendar control to view other weeks.  Don't try to type in the dates though; if you actually click on the calendar it will narrow down the dates that are available to select to only those with availability, which is a bit easier than just guessing.   I hope this is some kind of bug, and not how they intend for it to work...


----------



## LisaH (Aug 12, 2014)

I have not used RCI's website for a long time and I just tried and realized that "My Favorites" are totally messed up. Does anyone still experience such problems as I do now?
BTW, is there anyway that I can edit "My Favorites"?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 12, 2014)

LisaH said:


> I have not used RCI's website for a long time and I just tried and realized that "My Favorites" are totally messed up. Does anyone still experience such problems as I do now?
> BTW, is there anyway that I can edit "My Favorites"?



In the favorites list there is a box with an [X] upper right, to delete from the list.  To add, find a resort and click the favorites star.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 12, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> In the favorites list there is a box with an [X] upper right, to delete from the list.  To add, find a resort and click the favorites star.



Thanks! So there is no way to simply modify a favorite already created?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 12, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Thanks! So there is no way to simply modify a favorite already created?



The Resort favorites is just a list, so there is nothing to modify.

If you have Searches saved as Favorites, click on the Search and it will execute and show the results - from here you can modify the Search and save it with a new name in the Favorites list.

I don't have anything in the Contents, so not sure what get saved there?


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2014)

I have lost the ability to use Internet Explorer on RCI.  Every time I do anything it pushes me to a log in page.  It won't go any farther.  Anyone else have this problem and found a work around?  A few weeks ago It worked decently.  

I can still get Chrome to work but it is quirky.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 12, 2014)

fluke said:


> I have lost the ability to use Internet Explorer on RCI.  Every time I do anything it pushes me to a log in page.  It won't go any farther.  Anyone else have this problem and found a work around?  A few weeks ago It worked decently.
> 
> I can still get Chrome to work but it is quirky.



Have you tried resetting IE to clear out all the crud?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 22, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> I now have ZERO saved searches, yet when I try and save a new search, it says that I have reached the maximum number of saved searches allowed.



This problem has now been fixed (for the time being).  I can now save searches and then recall those searches with success!!! All I had to do was fill out the feedback widgit on the side of the screen 20 times with my email!!!


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 23, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> This problem has now been fixed (for the time being). I can now save searches and then recall those searches with success!!! All I had to do was fill out the feedback widgit on the side of the screen 20 times with my email!!!


Wow, that only took 10 months.  Thanks for letting us know -- been manually copying and pasting resort IDs for so long I would have never noticed.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 28, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Wow, that only took 10 months.  Thanks for letting us know -- been manually copying and pasting resort IDs for so long I would have never noticed.



The problem is back with the recent weekly upgrade.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 30, 2014)

I think one of the issues was that I had the same resort number entered twice into a search.  Even if one of the resort numbers is not a current one it can really bug up the system.  One other resort ID used to work, but it doesn't now as it has been pulled from RCI, while another was a hotel and doesn't participate in the program anymore.  

The problems have to do with the ID numbers, not the Favorites feature itself.  Now I can save them, but there is nothing saying that they will be recalled next time I log in...


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 31, 2014)

I've noticed my *new* resort ID searches (I'd deleted all the old ones) work fine (still). However my location search (e.g. when I searched Exchanges and drilled down into Orlando > Walt Disney World, then click Save This Search) was working after you posted this, now if I delete it and re-add it is no longer working, so has regressed. This is with inventory available of course. When inventory isn't available both searches return the non-friendly CSWEB03 error.


----------

